# clutch pedal position switch



## NAS GTO (Mar 4, 2013)

will a 2004 gto clutch position switch still work fine on a 2006 gto? im trying to buy one online but the reviews saying its for 2004 so can someone please help me


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You may have an answer on this already. If not you can email, GMPartsdirect or GMPartshouse, ect.. Ask them do the parts match.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Already answered in his duplicate thread.


----------



## reddtheLegend (Nov 22, 2012)

before purchasing the switch I would check a few things to be sure it's the switch. taking the proper diagnostic steps will save you time and cash.

1. do you have the p0833 code?
2. does the cruise control AND power mirror work? they are on the same fuse.
3. do you have voltage at the terminal were the cpp switch connects?


----------

